# Building Inspector says EZ FIRETAPE NOT APPROVE IN CANADA???



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

Hey Fellas

We are doing a 36 units near Ottawa and the building inspector is telling me to remove my EZ FIRETAPE OFF THE CEILING because its not approve in Canada but every building Supplier sell it...?......?

What am I doing with this dude....?......


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Download the tech manual, I dont know Canada laws but I think its rated in Canada. So how'd it end up going? If you ended up making a loss you could always try a lawsuit. No idea if they'd retaliate though hahah...



http://www.e-ztape.com/press-kit.html


----------

